# Ocean water for tank



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am just wondering if anyone uses water from the ocean for their tank instead of using synthetic salt and ro/di mix. I go to Whiterock often and was thinking of just collecting in 5g buckets. I would then take home and put in bigger storage barrel then run uv and skimmer on it for a few days before using. Has any one done this, any thaughts....?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I remember watching LA fish guys, he use to use real ocean water but due to logistics he gave into synthetic ocean water, as he likes to call it.

And his freind uses tap water on some cases.
YouTube - lafishguy's Channel

I would think it depends on where u get your ocean water too, too close to land would have pollutant higher microbes and nutrients. 
just my guess


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a lot of pollution around the shore, I wouldn't want it in my tank and collecting offshore is much more complicated.
Another reason not to would be all of the tiny micro organisms/zoaplankton living in the water are adapted to cold water living and would quickly die in our systems making for some crappy water. I wish you could though, it would be easier!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe DavefromBC used to do this back in the 70's??? I'm not positive but I seem to recall a conversation about this, as a result of not having "synthetic seawater" available back at that time.

I'd just use the salt mixture instead, that'd be the safer route.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Ocean water*

I have been doing some research on this topic and have mixed answers. It is more natural for the fish and corals then using synthetic salt....of coarse...but unless you can find a polution free source (mile or so off coast) it is a gamble on what contaminats you get . There is a company, Catalina Water Company in California, thsat has a treatment plant for salt water. They suppliey aquariums and lfs along the west coast as well as petco that you can buy it from. Until I know for sure synthetic it is...


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The water here in our ocean is much different than the waters overseas because we are in a colder climate, if you were doing a cold water species tank then our seawater will work.

The reason why people don't put seawater in their tank is because the water here has some different bacteria that won't live in warmer temps also it looks kinda murky brown and that wouldn't look good in a reef tank especially when you can't see past 6"...

You really don't save when you think about transporting a 50lb bucket from the beach to your car, having to prefilter it and your time invested before using it.... A bucket of salt is $40 that makes roughly 160g, a 5g bucket from the ocean is free but for the same 160g you need to get is 32 buckets... Seems quite tiring to get that amount, filter and store it.

From culculations if $40 gets you 160g then each 5g bucket costs $1.25, the time hard labour and gas to transport the stuff added with the electricity you use up to make the seawater clean enough to use in a reef tank would cost more!


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Tang. I was just curious if it was possible. I do go to whiterock often so gas is not a factor. The wife has me on a strict buget for my "money pit" so just trying to save at one end so I can get more other supplies, just starting to add corals. I guess thats one reason to the "take it slow" philosophy..


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm probably on the same budget! You gotta hit up the guys here for your corals, nice guys and good prices!


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm waiting for a good time to tell the wife I want to eventually get a bigger tank AND bigger and more of everything


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I hauled water from White Rock back in the early 60's for a salt water tank I had set up with native tide pool inhabitants. How salt water collected locally would do for tropicals , I have no idea .. I'm afraid the level of pollutants in the water now is a lot different than it was back then , and although I suspect the microfauna in the water would survive the warmer temperatures of tropical tanks, What effect , good or bad they'd have on the tank I can't say . Just to give you an idea how much has changed .. I used to drive out to the end of the pier at White Rock to get the water .. There was no fence along the railway, or pedestrian underpasses; all parking was free, and we used to have driftwood campfires on the beach at night. Marine tropical tanks were virtually unheard of here at the time. Much has changed in nearly 50 years ...


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i find its good to do water changes occasionally with sea water. it has lots of plankton, and stuff, that will actully feed your coral! for my nano i would do 5 gallonish changes with natural sea water. worked fine.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a dock just down the street and can get seawater easier than most people. After trying it once, it is not worth the hassle. If you get the water off of the beach you won't be able to fill up your bucket to the top and will end up getting sediment or sand. Unless you want to wade in and get wet, you're going to have to find a dock. All your buckets need tight fitting lids or they will slosh around in the car. If you are talking about old salt buckets, you are going to need quite a few to do a water change unless you have a nano.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Hunggi74, just do what I do. Bring the new tank, equiptment, livestock home then beg for forgivness. Its eaisier to beg forgivness than ask permission..lol 
I did that with my 100g I baught. (but honey it was such a good deal I couldn't refuse) It was a good deal though, $100 for tank stand and fluval external filter.

Anyways back on topic. I did hear that it was very benifitial to add natural sea water to your tank every once in a while. I am in contact with cattilina water company to see about maybe becoming a supplier for them. Or just get a shipment in.(group buy?) Once I know more details for price ect... I will let everone know.


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Hay my wife pointed out my 125g to me and said that is a good price right so I bought it and she has been on me ever since. I think she is joking???? 
I does not understand this hobby has no interest in figuring it out at all, she will sit down and watch the fish from time to time. But not much and not for long periods of time...

Bill


----------

